# interface utilisateur sur un commande terminal



## PIWAY (19 Juillet 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

Voil&#224; mon souci j'ai une commande terminal qui me permet de recoller des fichiers d&#233;coup&#233;s avec Xtremsplit ,une application Windows qui g&#233;nere des fichiers du style:
le chien.mpg.001.xtm
le chien.mpg.002.xtm
le chien.mpg.nnn.xtm

j'ai essay&#233; de virer les .xtm et utiliser split&concat mais &#231;a ne marche pas ou du moins &#231;a a march&#233; une fois...  

Bref maintenant j'ai cette commande terminal et je me demandais si avec Xcode et Interface Builder il n'y avait pas un moyen de mettre une interface utilisateur (graphique) dans le style plus moderne.

voil&#224; et merci pour vos futures r&#233;ponses.

@piway


----------



## Zeusviper (19 Juillet 2006)

Je pense que la version d&#233;velopp&#233;e pour linux devrait se compiler sans trop d'effort pour X11.

tu trouve tt ca ici : 
http://zedmatrix2.free.fr/tuxtremsplit

EDIT : et avec les explications tant qu'a faire : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=34185&p=1

pour une version cocoa, ca risque de se compliquer un ti peu..


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2006)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> Voil&#224; mon souci j'ai une commande terminal qui me permet de recoller des fichiers d&#233;coup&#233;s avec Xtremsplit ,une application Windows qui g&#233;nere des fichiers du style:
> le chien.mpg.001.xtm
> ...


tu fais un petit bash

for file in `ls ledir | grep '.xtm'; do
   x = $(echo $file | sed -e "s/.xtm//")
   mv ledir/$file ledir/$x
done

tu peux faire une interface cocoa 
simple avec un NSTAsk sur un petit script placer ds ton app bundle

demandes &#224; crashray


----------



## PIWAY (20 Juillet 2006)

merci à vous deux alors j'ai d'abord essayé de fairte marcher tuxtremsplit avec X11 la version GUI et la version en commande. mais je n'y suis pas arrivé j'ai aussi essyer avec Fink mais je n'ai pas tout compris...



> for file in `ls ledir | grep '.xtm'; do
> x = $(echo $file | sed -e "s/.xtm//")
> mv ledir/$file ledir/$x
> done
> ...



Ton bash il enleve l'extension ".xtm" c'est ça?
enfin je suis une veritable daube lol mais si c'est le cas ca ne marcheras pas mais sinon je vais demander  à crashray
sinon j'ai entendu qu'il existait un moyen de le faire avec la commande CAT mais ca a l'air chiant.

sinon moi j'ai un script (XtuXsplit) qui marche tres bien mais dans le terminal toujours mais une interface utilisateur graphique c'est tellement mieux...

merci a vous deux et si vous voulez voir de quoi à l'air mon script Xtuxsplit je l'ai mis en PJ.

PS: j'avais aussi pensais à faire un wwidget avec dashcode masi c'est du HTml le langage ou c'est quoi?

@piway


----------



## Zeusviper (20 Juillet 2006)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> merci à vous deux alors j'ai d'abord essayé de fairte marcher tuxtremsplit avec X11 la version GUI et la version en commande. mais je n'y suis pas arrivé j'ai aussi essyer avec Fink mais je n'ai pas tout compris...


dsl alors.. mais apparement il n'a pas fourni toutes les sources encore, et que le makefile ne fonctionne pas c'est à peu près logique, je regarderais si j'ai le tps!




> PS: j'avais aussi pensais à faire un wwidget avec dashcode masi c'est du HTml le langage ou c'est quoi?



oui HTML +javascript à la base
mais en fait on peut y mettre n'importe quoi ou presque comme langage de script, donc du script bash ca marche aussi

pour une explication trés claire et propre des widgets : cf http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=tuts_dashboard&p=1


PS : dashcode ca en est ou au juste??


----------



## PIWAY (20 Juillet 2006)

Dashcode est en Beta mais il marche pas mal et il est en anglais tu veux un lien pour le tester?.
il est un peu ce qu'iweb est au site web ou atomator &#224; l'applescript mais on peut modifier le code.


----------



## Céroce (20 Juillet 2006)

Moi, je développerai l'interface utilisateur avec AppleScript Studio, qui se prête *vraiment très bien* à ça. Le développement serait plus rapide qu'avec Cocoa, je pense.

Il existe une commande pour lancer des programmes en ligne de commandes. Désolé, il va falloir chercher, je ne suis pas un spécialiste d'AppleScript.


----------



## Zeusviper (20 Juillet 2006)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> Dashcode est en Beta mais il marche pas mal et il est en anglais tu veux un lien pour le tester?.
> il est un peu ce qu'iweb est au site web ou atomator à l'applescript mais on peut modifier le code.


j'avai essayé la beta, ca avait planté, j'avai abandonné

faudra que je réessaye a l'occasion!! mais merci quand meme!

et tiens nous au courant de ce que tu fais au final!


----------



## PIWAY (20 Juillet 2006)

bien ecoute je ne sais plus que faire...
un bash puis mettre un interface avec XCode et interface builder
ou un Widget et un bash
je pourrais aussi utiliser ma commande que j'ai mise en PJ
et il reste la solution d'utiliser X11 avec l'appli linux
ou alors apple script oiur executer ma commande ou le bash

je n'ai que recapituler
mais chaque solution a ses avantages

@piway


----------



## HommeCocoa (23 Juillet 2006)

Dans ce tutoriel:

http://www.cocoa-x.com/langages/objc.php?id=29

Ils expliquent pas à pas comment créer une appli cocoa qui lance une commande terminal grâce à la classe NSTask.


----------



## clampin (24 Juillet 2006)

HommeCocoa a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce tutoriel:
> 
> http://www.cocoa-x.com/langages/objc.php?id=29
> 
> Ils expliquent pas à pas comment créer une appli cocoa qui lance une commande terminal grâce à la classe NSTask.




Ce site n'a plus l'air d'être en ligne


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Ce site n'a plus l'air d'être en ligne



http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t166371.html

http://lab.epimac.org/article.php3?id_article=40

http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?NSTask

http://www.devworld.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/OperatingSystem/Tasks/endingtask.html

http://homepage.mac.com/mnishikata/page2/files/1887ec408f4ba324300e16a08940fe35-23.html


----------



## Bebe Fraise (17 Août 2006)

PIWAY a dit:
			
		

> Dashcode est en Beta mais il marche pas mal et il est en anglais tu veux un lien pour le tester?.
> il est un peu ce qu'iweb est au site web ou atomator à l'applescript mais on peut modifier le code.



Je veux bien le liens  mercii


----------



## PIWAY (18 Août 2006)

jai trouvé un logiciel qui le fait,

XTMMerge

de obkectif mac une recherchue sur google vou aidera à le trouver 

@+++


----------



## Zeusviper (18 Août 2006)

Bebe Fraise a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien le liens  mercii


 http://freemac.over-blog.com/article-3399043.html par exemple (plein d'autres r&#233;f&#233;rences via google : http://thefifthrule.com/T5R/?p=846 ...)

mais attention, dash code n'est tjrs pas officiel. (il y est dans xcode 2.4??pas motiv&#233; a t&#233;l&#233;charger) (ou a t il &#233;t&#233; diffus&#233; aux d&#233;veloppeurs pdt la wwdc?)


en cons&#233;quence, il est assez instable, mais ca peut donner une bonne id&#233;e de comment ca marche.

il y a une autre appli qui fait sensiblement la meme chose masi pu moyen de retrouver le nom!


piway, c quoi au juste xtmmerge? vu qu'ils ne sont pa tr&#233;s bavard dessus chez objectifmac!
EDIT : oui c bon en fait!  j'avai un peu perdu de vue la question d'origine!!


----------



## PIWAY (18 Août 2006)

lol ok !


----------



## hdex (5 Septembre 2006)

Si tu veux faire ton propre PIWAY XTMMerge  en XCode/Cocoa, il y a 2 tres bon tuto (mais en anglais) sur www.cocoadevcentral.com : Wrapping Unix Tools 1 & 2.


----------



## Gallenza (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon donc Piway t'es sous OS X, donc sous Unix et donc du terminal tu tappes :
$ cat  le chien.mpg* > le chien.mpg
Downloader/installer/utiliser un logiciel avec interface graphique pour faire &#231;a....
[Edit]
Je me suis "document&#233;" sur le "format" xtm et il semblerait qu'il incorpore des informations suppl&#233;mentaires aux donn&#233;es brutes....donc que pour que ma m&#233;thode marche il faudra retirer les 104 premier octets du fichier final et les hash md5 &#224; la fin du fichier si il y en a (octet 91 &#224; 1) ^^
Je ne sais vraiment pas qui utilise ce genre de merde...


----------



## Warflo (8 Septembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;3887609 a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une commande pour lancer des programmes en ligne de commandes. D&#233;sol&#233;, il va falloir chercher, je ne suis pas un sp&#233;cialiste d'AppleScript.


do shell script


----------

